# Red Polaris in suspicious location



## BlueSea (Aug 7, 2013)

Just throwing this out there with no other information

A red polaris is hidden/parked near my house. at a residence near me
If I just got a new 4 wheeler I would be out riding it or washing it or showing it off
This one showed up in the middle of the night and has not moved

Any one missing one????
Located in Freeport area


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Where is it parked? Contact the police


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Call the POPO.


----------

